# Small Desk Lamp



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope no one gets tired of these. I just finished this little juniper lamp yesterday. It's only about 10" tall to the top of the wood. 

Used a gnarled twisted branch, mounted on slab of a little juniper burl.


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Really, really excellent! Looks like a piece of sculpture. Having never done a project like that, what type of tools did you use to make the lamp? I am guessing a handheld Dremel-like tool with burr grinders, lots of sandpaper and, perhaps, a detail sander. Also, what is the finish.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Take breakfastchef's question's and mulitply by three!

Very nice. How do you that?


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

breakfastchef said:


> Really, really excellent! Looks like a piece of sculpture. Having never done a project like that, what type of tools did you use to make the lamp? I am guessing a handheld Dremel-like tool with burr grinders, lots of sandpaper and, perhaps, a detail sander. Also, what is the finish.


Began by removing most of the bark and debris with a pressure washer. Used a chain saw to cut the slab from the burl, then ran it thru my little table planer. From there mainly used a 4 1/2" angle grinder with a 36 grit resin fiber disc to sort of shape what was already there. Then finished with a random orbital sander.

The finish is one coat of minwax wipe on satin poly, followed by three coats of sprayed on satin poly.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

clarionflyer said:


> Take breakfastchef's question's and mulitply by three!
> 
> Very nice. How do you that?


Mainly wood selection, just polished up what grew that way.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ron, you're kidding about getting tired looking at them, right? I mean this with the most sincere words. I could stare at those lamps for hours on end. You do some truly beautiful work! Absolutely beautiful! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ron,
I think I could speak for a few of us and say we never tire of seeing work like yours. Very, very nice. I would say half the battle is having a good eye to spot the potential beauty in a gnarly piece of wood. Keep it up and keep posting your pics,
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Hope no one gets tired of these.


I don't think anyone here could get tired of seeing work of this quality and beauty. I just love this lamp. Fantastic job. I used to have a quote on another site forum that stated "I don't create sculptures, I only clean up the edges to what already exists". You have the unique ability to live out this quote.
Again I say, fantastic job!!!!! :thumbsup: My hat is off to you sir.
Thanks for posting and don't ever stop posting them.
Ken


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I for one Love to see your work. Keep it coming. If I had 3 hands, you would get 3 thumbs up.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

damn I love those things...beautiful.


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

Outstanding ! May we see a pic of a "branch" before the magic happens? 
Thanks!


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that is incredible. Nice work!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

99flhr said:


> Outstanding ! May we see a pic of a "branch" before the magic happens?
> Thanks!


My wife deleted most of my before pictures, but I did find this one.

Here is a before and after of this large table lamp. If I remember right This lamp was about 27" tall to the top of the wood.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Many Thanks to ALL for your comments!!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW I didnt know what the tree looked like. Thanks for posting the before picture. I have one of those trees growing in my yard. As much as I like your work, I like my tree even more. So for now I will look around for one someone wants to get rid of and keep mine.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

That is probably among the top of the list of great wood working projects I have ever seen. Both the gnarled wood and your workmanship is outstanding. A piece of wood like that is indeed a rare find.

Great job


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Tha is one beautiful piece of work there Juniperlampguy. Iam very jealous of it keep up the good work and post more pictures I myself enoy viewing someone elses work. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Fantastic work.

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

that is totaly amazing, beutifull work and you've givem me some ideas because I have quite a few small diameter logs of Juniper that my dad and I years ago picked up off a small island of Texada here on the coast.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Another beautiful piece for sure... AS USUAL...  Seems like every one you post here is just as beautiful and a treasure. Nothing "rubber stamped" about those pieces for sure.

I'd like to see some video of how you get from that first pic to the second one. Seems like you make it sould a WHOLE LOT easier than it really is.... :huh:


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Terry Beeson said:


> Another beautiful piece for sure... AS USUAL...  Seems like every one you post here is just as beautiful and a treasure. Nothing "rubber stamped" about those pieces for sure.
> 
> I'd like to see some video of how you get from that first pic to the second one. Seems like you make it sould a WHOLE LOT easier than it really is.... :huh:


Y'all are making me blush. :blush:

Yep, every one is different. Think thats one of the main reasons I like to make these. Just takes some practice learning to see whats hidden beneath the bark and weathered grey wood. 

My first ones were pretty crude when I began making rustic furniture about 8 years ago.

Thanks ALL!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Y'all are making me blush. :blush:My first ones were pretty crude when I began making rustic furniture about 8 years ago.
> 
> Thanks ALL!!


 
No, no. Thank *YOU* Juniperlampguy. I enjoy looking at your work. Keep posting.
Ken


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, I would have looked at that piece of wood and never imagined that you could get it to end up such a fine product. Extremely nice.


----------

